# Handmade Bicycle Show - the Gran Lafonda



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

so if anyone is coming to the Gran Fondo in Sonoma Co., you may want to check out the Gran Lafonda handmade bicycle show. It's right next to Sycip's shop in Santa Rosa.










https://www.granlafonda.com/


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Aren't, like, most bikes handmade? What bike is machine made?


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice selection of builders and it sounds like a chance to meet them in a very casual environment. I would go, but its a stretch for me to get up there on a Friday night, unless I blow off an afternoon of work and ride Annadel too.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

robwh9 said:


> Aren't, like, most bikes handmade? What bike is machine made?


The new BMC Impec is completely machine made.


----------

